# Cómo utilizar Dual Head?

## nachopro

Hola chicos... tengo una portatil con una placa intel 945

utilizo Xorg + XFCE4 he leido sobre xinerama, twinview y otras formas de utilizar múltiples monitores... pero no encontre sugerencia ni detalles de funcionamiento

qué me recomiendan?

----------

## gringo

yo sólo he usado dos monitores en linux con una nvidia, lo que está chupao, para intel he encontrao esto en una rápida búsqueda en google :

http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html

No estoy seguro, pero creo que si necesitas hacer cosas complejas lo mejor es que uses habilites y xinerama.

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

Ya que leo ese post (disculpas por la intrusión)

¿Se puede hacer un dualhead sobre una nvidia GeForce FX 5700LE entre un monitor y una tele crt de las de toda la vida?

gracias, saludos y perdón de nuevo por la intrusión, es por no abrir otro hilo.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Se puede hacer un dualhead sobre una nvidia GeForce FX 5700LE entre un monitor y una tele crt de las de toda la vida? 

 

yo he probao sólo una vez con la tele de casa hace mucho tiempo y me funcionó, así que no veo porque no te va a funcionar a ti.

saluetes

----------

## will198

Hola,

Pues no se a que te refieres con el dual head exactamente. Yo con una nvidia gforce 8600 enchufaba a la salida svideo un cable que luego enchufaba a la tele por el euroconector (una tele de toda la vida) y ponía la opción de clone para clonar el monitor a la tele... tb había opciones para ponerlas en paralelo, y para tener dos escritorios (creo), pero esto no lo probé.

Como dice gringo no es dificil (mirando por internet y probando varias veces con distintas configuraciones del xorg, al final conseguí hacerlas funcionar en ubuntu 8.04)... 

muy agradable el poder ver las pelis tumbado en el sofa del salón (la tele del salón está cerca del Pc)... hasta que un día dejó de funcionar... (no se porqué  la verdad pero en windows tb dejó de funcionar así que no se si es un problema del cable... la tarjeta o de software... cuando tenga tiempo lo quiero volver a probar en gentoo, pero como no se si tengo un problema de hardware no termino de animarme...

Un saludo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo alguna vez puse dos monitores de PC uno a la par del otro y lo unico que hice fue jugar con la configuracion de nvidia desde el programa que instala media-video/nvidia-settings... Nada de otro mundo, un par de clicks y andando.

Salud!

----------

## will198

A mi no me gusta usar mucho el config ese de nvidia porque muchas veces me toqueteaba el xorg.cong y eso no me hace mucha gracias la verdad.

un saludo

----------

## nachopro

bueno, estuve usando el link que dejaron acá y éste otro http://crysol.org/node/726

y va de maravillas el xrandr... pero no puedo tener dos escritorios (uno en cada pantalla) y es medio incómodo pq quedan zonas muertas

alguna sugerencia?

----------

## Ralgo

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> bueno, estuve usando el link que dejaron acá y éste otro http://crysol.org/node/726
> 
> y va de maravillas el xrandr... pero no puedo tener dos escritorios (uno en cada pantalla) y es medio incómodo pq quedan zonas muertas
> 
> alguna sugerencia?

 

Podrias explicar más tú problema?, no entiendo eso de las zonas muertas... es porque en los dos desk tienes distintas resoluciones???

Lo que es yo, xrandr en una intel me funciona perfecto... la salida a una TV crt me funciona, tanto clonada como extendida. Saludos!

----------

## nachopro

no, en realidad no tengo problemas... anda bien

pero en vez de extenderlo me gustaría poder tener un desktop en cada pantalla (un traybar, y todo eso)

ya que extendiendo el monitor me resulta molesto

----------

## Ralgo

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> no, en realidad no tengo problemas... anda bien
> 
> pero en vez de extenderlo me gustaría poder tener un desktop en cada pantalla (un traybar, y todo eso)
> 
> ya que extendiendo el monitor me resulta molesto

 

Ahhh, ok... imagino que eso se debe lograr abriendo otra sesión X en otro Viewport.

----------

## i92guboj

Para tener dos displays separados tienes que deshabilitar xinerama en tu caso (o twinview para nvidia, or cualquier cosa similar). De esta forma deberías tener dos displays separados (por defecto :0.1 y :0.1

Un xorg.conf básico para esto luciría algo así hoy día:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout"

        Screen      0  "Screen[0]-0" 0 0

        Screen         "Screen[0]-1" RightOf "Screen[0]-0"

#       Option "Xinerama" "false"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor[0]-0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor[0]-1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "intel"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

[...]

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Device[0]-1"

        Driver      "intel"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "Device[0]-0"

        Monitor    "Monitor[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes "1600x1200"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen[0]-1"

        Device     "Device[0]-1"

        Monitor    "Monitor[0]-1"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes "1680x1050"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Xinerama "false" es lo predeterminado, tan solo lo pongo ahí arriba a modo de recordatorio, si quieres puedes descomentarlo pero es la opción por defecto de todas formas. Tienes que asegurarte de definir dos Screens, lo demás depende ya de tu driver. No se nada de intel así que no puedo ayudar con eso. Tu log de xorg puede ayudarte a configurar X por el método de ensayo y error.

Ten en cuenta que además se require soporte del entorno de escritorio o de tu gestor de ventanas. La mayoría de gestores de ventanas lanzarán dos sesiones automáticamente si detectan dos displays. Pero otros no. Kde4 es terrible en esto (no se si habrá cambiado en las últimas versiones, pero al menos anteriormente las dos aparecían apiladas en el mismo monitor, haciéndolo completamente inusable). Siempre puedes lanzar las dos sesiones de forma explícita, para lo cual tendrás que consultar la ayuda de cada wm (o desktop). Incluso puedes lanzar un wm distinto en cada monitor, por ejemplo, podrías hacer algo como esto sin problema en tu ~/.xinitrc (suponiendo que uses startx para entrar en X).

```
DISPLAY=:0.1 openbox > ${HOME}/logs/openbox.log 2>&1 &

fvwm -s 0 > ${HOME}/logs/fvwm.log 2>&1
```

Esto lanzará openbox en el display :0.1, y fvwm en el :0.0. La sesión no acabará hasta que salgas de fvwm, en este caso, aunque openbox se cierre.

----------

## Theasker

viendo lo sencillo que parece que es y que yo llevo tanto tiempo también intentándolo sin resultados ...

con xrandr aunque no tengas conectado nada, ¿tiene que aparecer las salidas que tiene tu tarjeta ... siempre?

Yo tengo una nvidia Geforce con 3 salidas, VBA, DVI y Video compuesto y ... según xrandr sólo tengo VGA, igual por eso nunca he conseguido hacer funcionar la salida, ni en Window$ tampoco.

Salu2 a to2

----------

## i92guboj

No se nada de xrandr. Es otra de esas cosas supuestamente diseñadas para ayudar, y en mi caso no ha traído más que desgracias, así que siempre lo desactivo.

La última vez que usé el driver de nvidia no tenía soporte para xrandr, no tengo ni idea de si eso ha cambiado en los últimos tiempos. Así que deberías empezar por comprobar eso. Un buen sitio para empezar es el changelog de nvidia. Si no tiene soporte para xrandr entonces tu salida de xrandr es perfectamente normal.

----------

## Theasker

Y qué manera hay de saber si funcionan la salida DVI y S-video? de alguna manera segura pues?

saludos y gracias

----------

## nachopro

miren, he probado... pero lo único que logro es tener la pantalla clonada y con la misma resolución :/

----------

